# Ready for Tuesday



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

My mistake it starts tomorrow.


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

Best of luck Joe !


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

No luck today farmers were in the field by my blind. I hope they are done tonight so I can have it to myself tomorrow.


----------



## MattYUL (Aug 19, 2014)

Same for me, first hunting season ever. I am going for whitetail too.
Bow season opens on Saturday 20 Sept for me.

Wish you good hunting.

Matt


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Haha, very first hunt ever and you are PLANNING for it to be short and over quick! Good luck, you're gonna need it; it's not that easy... you will learn a lot.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

TER said:


> Haha, very first hunt ever and you are PLANNING for it to be short and over quick! Good luck, you're gonna need it; it's not that easy... you will learn a lot.


Not at all. I plan to spend days waiting and I won't shoot at anything that is to young. I have over 3 weeks to try before this years over. I'm not a kid I'm 52 and I know it won't be a walk in the park and even if I don't even get to take a shot at a whitetail or a mule deer this year I'm looking forward to being out there and trying for the first time in my life!
Joe


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

OK then! Good for you!


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

I found this guy on my cam on friday. I hope he is still around today I would like to have a shot at him it would be a great deer for 
my first hunt.
it's to bad I did not get a better pic of him? my cam is about 6.5 ft off the ground at a slight downward angle. what do you think he would score? 
wish me luck!


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

well I have been sitting here for a few hours now and I'm not sure if I should stay it's windy about 30km. pretty brisk wind. any advice about deer and wind?


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

Wind is up to 55kmh 35mph. I don't think there would be any deer out.


----------



## bassboy19 (Jun 5, 2013)

Slow trigger speed on that camera missed him coming down the trail assuming he's walking towards it on the trail and now just poking his head up


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

There is no trails the bush south is thick I put my cam on the north edge of a bush by our place. I have seen deer and moose there for years.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

There are still deer in your area? Im in Saskatoon but the farm is in zone 44 and everyone Ive talked to out there says they seen maybe 2-3 deer in the past 2 years.


----------



## jmsask (Jun 22, 2014)

hometownhero said:


> There are still deer in your area? Im in Saskatoon but the farm is in zone 44 and everyone Ive talked to out there says they seen maybe 2-3 deer in the past 2 years.


There are lots of white tail here I see them all the time mostly on posted land. I don't see many mule deer here but everyone says they are here.


----------

